# what is the VISA requirement for a short stay visa to Italy for NON EU person



## Rajen (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi I live in Paris, but I am a Sri Lankan Holding a Sri lankan Passport. I would like to visit Rome for a weekend.

I will travel with my wife who is a EU citizen. 

Can anyone please give me the relevent infomation/links for the Visa requrements 
to visit Italy.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have a carte de séjour (or some other form of titre de séjour) to prove your resident status in France? If so, that should allow you to visit other Schengen countries for up to 90 days.

The non-EU spouses of an EU citizen are supposed to be able to apply for a carte de séjour at their local prefecture and, in fact, are supposed to do so within 2 to 3 months of their arrival in France.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## odiki (Apr 16, 2013)

please am a Nigerian i came to italy with a short stay visa for trails in a local football academy an the academy wont me to stay with them so that the can groom me and sail to a big club,the have given me and invitation to go back to my country an get a long stay visa but the have not given me a contract because am 15year a teenager am not up to 18years, please is it possible for me to get a long stay visa with the invitation or what are the actual document that i need to get the long stay visa or please what should i do ?hope to here from you soon thanks


----------

